# Enduro MTB training program



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone have experience with Dee Tidwell's training?

Enduro MTB Training | Elite Training & Performance Programs for the Enduro Racer and MTB rider

I'm looking at the program he sells and having trouble figuring out how much of that is weights/strength training and how much is dedicated to building cardio endurance.


----------



## enduromtbtrainer (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey trail brain
Saw your post and thought I'd answer it for you! So if you've seen my site where you can buy the Ultimate Enduro MTB Training program, you'll see how we train our athletes. 
I am thankful for your post as I'm thinking maybe more riders may be thinking the same as you!
But, to answer your question, Yes, most of the program is founded on strength training broken into four important programs in order to build up to power. I believe that power is created in the gym and fine-tuned and perfected on the bike.
BUT, I have also included key cardio training programs that train the dominant energy systems required for the most successful part of Enduro racing, and that's the DH part. I also assume that as a mtb'er, you're getting plenty of riding in to create your base. 
And in the end, I'm looking to break the "roady/xc" racer mentality of only focusing on bike work to create your riding base, etc. Enduro is different and that's why I believe my program will create a really stable, mobile, strong, powerful Enduro racer that is able to recover quickly between stages as well as recover well for the multistage races that we get to enjoy.
Hopefully it helps, and if I can be of any more assistance, please give me a shout at [email protected]!


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm doing Dee's "long distance" program. I'm about to finish the 1st of the 4 part program. The prescribed portion of the workout is customized based on a thorough evaluation and focuses on mobility and strength. 

So far so good, I've noticed an improvement in stability and less shoulder pain as a result of loosening up and strengthening my back. I'm looking forward to starting the second program and even more looking forward to better weather so I can get out and ride more.


----------



## dworley505 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would be interested in more information too. I travel for work (mostly flying) so no real riding during the week. I do have a gym membership so if it has quite a bit of strength training with running cardio, I would definitely looking into purchasing the program.


----------



## enduromtbtrainer (Mar 1, 2014)

love to have you aboard! check out Enduro MTB Training | Elite Training & Performance Programs for the Enduro Racer and MTB rider, and let me know if I can help you in anyway!


----------



## Derkson91 (Aug 14, 2013)

Just train like this guy:

Video: Kiwi rider Eddie Masters is the Spirit of Enduro | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## enduromtbtrainer (Mar 1, 2014)

dworley505 said:


> I would be interested in more information too. I travel for work (mostly flying) so no real riding during the week. I do have a gym membership so if it has quite a bit of strength training with running cardio, I would definitely looking into purchasing the program.


It does have a lot of gym work and you can do most of the cardio on a stationary bike or treadmill, just apply the riding cardio to running. Of course, if we can help, just email us! [email protected]


----------

